# New monolight alternative, Flashpoint Streaklight



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2014)

I just became aware of the new-ish Adorama Flashpoint Streaklight units. Streaklights are a shoe-mounted electronic flash "system" that starts with a bare-bulb flashtube, and then adds different reflector options, like a small, stippled silver "standard" reflector, and also the option to fit other reflectors, a beauty dish and grid, and a diffusion dome. I guess the Streaklights are somewhat like the Q-flash,but much less expensive. The Streaklights can be powered by a high-performance optional lithium battery pack, and can use Lumedyne and Quantum accessories. The Streaklights look to me like they would be very good flash units for off-camera umbrella and main and fill light use. The $299, 180 Watt-second model looks like a very good value to me. This video shows the big brother 360 Watt-second model. I kinda' want one of these, now that I know they exist!


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 14, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I just became aware of the new-ish Adorama Flashpoint Streaklight units. Streaklights are a shoe-mounted electronic flash "system" that starts with a bare-bulb flashtube, and then adds different reflector options, like a small, stippled silver "standard" reflector, and also the option to fit other reflectors, a beauty dish and grid, and a diffusion dome. I guess the Streaklights are somewhat like the Q-flash,but much less expensive. The Streaklights can be powered by a high-performance optional lithium battery pack, and can use Lumedyne and Quantum accessories. The Streaklights look to me like they would be very good flash units for off-camera umbrella and main and fill light use. The $299, 180 Watt-second model looks like a very good value to me. This video shows the big brother 360 Watt-second model. I kinda' want one of these, now that I know they exist!



What gear DON'T you have?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 14, 2014)

I forgot the name but they have a 600Ws self contained battery mono light for under $700. Now that I am waiting on reviews. I can definitely buy one if they are good.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2014)

What I liked about the Streaklight's design is that it's actually a shoe-mount flash, so there's a world of small accessories and mounting options possible with it, plus it is smaller and lighter than any monolight I have seen, but it's got a proven small-flash accessory mount on it: Lumedyne. And can use the Quantum Q-flash accessories too. So...it's both battery powered, plus battery PACK powerable, and it has the ability and the right flash tube shape to actually work "right" with real modifiers. I have not done a lot of research on it, but my guess is that, based on watching the videos, and my own personal experience with Speedotrons's small-light flashtubes, that the larger, bare-tube design either on its own, or combined with the umbrella reflector, will allow the user to "fill" even big umbrellas and big softboxes very evenly; much more so than a speedlight, which puts out a rectangular beam pattern, not a circular one. I guess what I am thinking is that the Streaklight is the affordable alternative priced wayyyy below the Quantum Q-flash and also priced wayyyy below the Elinchrom Quadra portable monolight system. To me, the ability to mount this thing in a hotshoe or cold shoe is the big draw as far as the form factor goes, but then the features it offers, and the accessories...and the price point...a 180 Watt-second economy model for $299...the radio control and trigger...the dishes and the grids and diffusers...

GAS attack...must...resist...credit card ordering...must...not...open...wallet...


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 15, 2014)

Jack Hartzman, a big wedding/Jewish event/general event photographer out of the DC area has something similar he uses _a lot_ for his on the move photography at events. IIRC, it's an old Sunpak that has a similar design. He has it on a wheeled stand that's almost like an IV stand and he wheels it along with him. His technique works great though as it's light and powerful enough to provide the fill you need for outdoor events.

I shot a wedding last Saturday where something like this would have come in handy. It was a small wedding outside. It was a mostly overcast day here so a flash wasn't needed for 90% of the shots, but there were a few party shots where the clouds started moving out causing a disparity against the exposure of the subjects vs. the background and sky and my 580EX II wasn't quite enough to light an entire wedding party from 20' away and I didn't have the time or motivation to break out the big lights and set them up. It's not terrible, but I would have preffered to get it right in camera vs. fixing in post. A bigger flash like this could have worked out beautifully for me in this situation.

I may be picking one of these up for the price. 

I can't believe I'm going to say this, but thanks for posting this Derrel.[/I]


----------



## Mach0 (Sep 15, 2014)

I've been thinking about it too. Portability vs power. They have a stronger one that looks nice but it's the same price as their rovelight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Sep 15, 2014)

Looks very interesting!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 15, 2014)

"I may be picking one of these up for the price. 

I can't believe I'm going to say this, but thanks for posting this Derrel."

Yeah, I know what you mean, V-I! lol....we've had our differences over the years. I don't initiate a lot of posts, but I gotta say, I've been shooting more fill-flash stuff outdoors the past year, and doggone it...I was impressed by what this Streaklight offers in accessories, design, price, and power..I just HAD TO do a post on this, for the people who shoot more location flash and want something LIGHTER and smaller and more portable than a monolight, but more suited to modifiers that the normal speedlights from Canon/Nikon/Yongnuo...this is a sort of sweet hybrid flash system.

Jack Hartzman might very well have the Sunpak 120J, a barebulb speedlight that also can use a roughly 5-inch reflector. It was sort of popular 15-20 years ago, but this new Streaklight looks much better, and more modern, and has the "new era" grids, beauty dish, diffusers, and diffusion head, plus bare-tube like the Sunpak, and the round, parabolic reflector. A Texas wedding shooter I used to know used the Norman brand small studio flash reflector, modified to Q-flash units, with a diffuser over the front of the parabolic; the quality of the light was astoundingly beautiful. NOT at all like "speedlight flash". I think this Streaklight will become a new category.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 15, 2014)

That's exactly what he used and they didn't really make much like it afterwards.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 15, 2014)

This streaklight is just a rebrand of a Godox, which has also been rebranded by Cheetah.   There are already lots of happy owners of the Cheetah version of this light, so I can't imagine having any reservations about it.   If you want to see what people have been saying about it (the Cheetah badged one) here's a 344 page thread on it. 

A New Bare Bulb Flash Arrives - Canon Digital Photography Forums

From what I've seen people are quite happy with it, and I've contemplating picking one up myself, for no other good reason than G.A.S.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 28, 2014)

The 360 might be a little heavy for much on camera use unless you take real care not to damage your hot shoe.

But, if I ever wear out my Metz 45s and 60s these look to be the ticket.


----------



## Galaxy Studios (Jul 23, 2019)

"I guess the Streaklights are somewhat like the Q-flash,but much less expensive." Not a bad option to have. We are also using "180 Watt-second model" great battery backup and performance


----------



## elizabethbutler (Aug 5, 2019)

Yeah!! It Looks very interesting!


----------



## dennyr (Aug 12, 2019)

Yeah... OK, it makes light.

She is a very attractive woman. 
I appreciate Mark Wallace and Daniel Norton, but.......


----------

